# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  مهرجان الدوخله اللي صار عندنا بسنابس

## نور الولاية

*التغطية المصورة لليوم الأول من مهرجان الدوخلة 2*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*يسلموو على التغطية اخوي*
*ويعطيك ربي الف عافية*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

تسلم على هذه التحف الرائعة  فعلاً شي جميل ورائع
الف شكرلك وربي يسعدك

----------


## نور الولاية

يتبع

----------


## نور الولاية



----------


## نور الولاية



----------


## المومياءة

الالالالالالالالالالالالاي عجييييييييب شكله كان حلو
و الله ما عرفنة و لا شيء
شكرا لك على الطرح الرائع
عساك القوة

----------


## العجمية

احنة الي كنة في البحرين ما كنة نعرف عن المهرجان بس شكرا

----------


## بنت العواميه

*مشكوره خيوه..وإنشاء الله أنبسطوا*

*لكن المساحه* 
*ويش يعني الدوخله؟؟؟*

*والله كلمة جديد عليي.. عمري ما سمعتها بحياتي*


*وألف شكر لش*

----------


## نور الولاية

تسلمو ا ان شاء الله عجبكم

----------


## صمت الجروح

حركات شكله وناسه


ربي يعطيك العافيه



صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## نور الولاية

الله يعطيكم العافيه ع الحضور الرائع
وتسلم الانامل الذهبيه 
موفقين يارب 
وكل وانتم بخير يارب

----------


## روعة الدنيا

مشكور اخوي بس خاسره ماطلعو عندي  

بنتظار جديدك .

مع تحياتي الك 

روعة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر اختي الم الفراق الله يعطيك العافية 
ويعطي كل اهل سنابس كل عافية 
رحت سنابس وحضرت المهرجان في اول يوم 
بصراحة كان شي رائع ومجهودات طيبة يشكرون عليها كل القائمين على المهرجان 
لكن في السنوات القادمة يحتاج المهرجان توسع في 
المساحة وتنظيم اكثر لأن الاقبال على المهرجان كان اقبال كبير مما يعكس تعطش مواطني المنطقة لمثل هذه الفعاليات 
الله يعطيكم العافية والى الامام

----------


## إيلاف

*بصراحة مجهود حلوو ...*
*ياريت هالنشاطات تكون دائما وفي جميع المناطق ..*
*يعطيكِ العافية اختي على الصور ..*
*وكل عام وانتم بخير ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## نور الولاية

الله يعطيكم العافيه ع الحضور الرائع
وتسلم الانامل الذهبيه 
موفقين يارب 
وكل وانتم بخير يارب

----------


## الفاقدات

حركات شكله وناسه


ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو خيووه ألم عالتغطيه الرووعه

سمعت عن المهرجان من اختي ملكة سبأ

 وتمنيت لوحضرته وماشالله هذي انتي بتغطيتك خليتنا نحضره

ألف شر لك .

----------


## ام باسم

ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أمير الأحزان

*الله يعطيك ألف عافية* 
*خيه على صور المهرجان* 

*تحياتيـ*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احب اعقب بمعلومه عن الدوخله لعيون اختنا بنت العواميه

الدوخله ..

حسب معلوماتي هي زرع يزرعوه الاطفال في أيام الحج

وبيوم العيد يروحو بزرعهم عند البحر ويبقو يحركو الزرعه وكأنهم بيحذفوها بالبحر وهم يرددون

(دوخلتي حجي بي ........) مااعرفها كامله بس في النهايه يحذفو الزرعه في البحر.

واتوقع ان خطوات هالعاده تختلف من منطقه للثانيه .

----------


## ابو طارق

رائع  

جدا 

يعطيكم 

العافية 

والى المزيد 

من النشاطات

----------

